# Friggitrice ad aria



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

Chi ce l’ha come si trova? La mia metà spinge per farmela ordinare…ma io non ho il coraggio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Novembre 2021)

Appena presa...
Da 7 litri
La stiamo testando....
All apparenza non sembra male...

Ma...un buon fritto..senza olio....non è un buon fritto....
Io ho trovato un occasione su Amazon e l ho pagata praticamente la metà del costo di listino...
C è da capire quanto effettivamente consuma di corrente...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2021)

Non è una friggitrice, è un fornetto che raggiunge temperature elevate in breve tempo.
Ne ho regalato uno economico a mio figlio e alla sua compagna.
Ne sono stati così entusiasti che ne hanno comprato uno più grande e costoso e regalato il primo a mia figlia e il suo compagno, ne sono stati entusiasti anche loro.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

Lo sapevo che eravate esperte…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Novembre 2021)

Ovviamente devi prenderne una grande...
Una piccola ti serve proprio come indicato da brunetta...da fornetto... perché ci infili veramente una minchia....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ovviamente devi prenderne una grande...
> Una piccola ti serve proprio come indicato da brunetta...da fornetto... perché ci infili veramente una minchia....


Per ora resisto…
Gia di fritto ne mangio poco, se ci tolgo pure l’olio esausto che me resta?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ovviamente devi prenderne una grande...
> Una piccola ti serve proprio come indicato da brunetta...da fornetto... perché ci infili veramente una minchia....


La famiglia di Pincopallista è già una folla e con ragazzi adolescenti. Non credo che prenderebbe il mio primo acquisto per due cotolette e due etti di patatine.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia di Pincopallista è già una folla e con ragazzi adolescenti. Non credo che prenderebbe il mio primo acquisto per due cotolette e due etti di patatine.


una sera di settimana scorsa, ho Aperto la porta per entrare e l’ho richiusa, preferendo il silenzio della cantina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia di Pincopallista è già una folla e con ragazzi adolescenti. Non credo che prenderebbe il mio primo acquisto per due cotolette e due etti di patatine.


Infatti noi che siamo in 4  più varie ed eventuali ne  abbiamo presa da 7 litri...a lui servirebbe da 12...e poi dove cazz la metti però?


----------



## MariLea (23 Novembre 2021)

Ce l'ho da 4 anni, comprata al Lidl €49, la scorsa settimana c'erano nuovamente e allo stesso prezzo.
Ci faccio molte cose, non tutto ovviamente, vuoi mettere una voglia di patatine fritte la sera alla tv ed in 15 min pronte....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ce l'ho da 4 anni, comprata al Lidl €49, la scorsa settimana c'erano nuovamente e allo stesso prezzo.
> Ci faccio molte cose, non tutto ovviamente, vuoi mettere una voglia di patatine fritte la sera alla tv ed in 15 min pronte....


Così divento tutto ciccia e brufoli….cioè là brufoli, perché la ciccia c’è già.


----------



## MariLea (23 Novembre 2021)

omo de panza omo de sostanza


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> omo de panza omo de sostanza


Allora mi metto di impegno….


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> omo de panza omo de sostanza


Bel proverbio che conoscevo e conosco bene , solo che il fritto lo preferisco al vecchio modo , una volta al mese se va bene


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Bel proverbio che conoscevo e conosco bene , solo che il fritto lo preferisco al vecchio modo , una volta al mese se va bene


È quello che dico io, visto che trombo poco quando lo faccio, che almeno non sia una bambola gonfiabile.
E uguale per il fritto, visto che ne mangio pochissimo, quando lo mamgio voglio che sia a base di olio usato e strausato!


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2021)

Se si possiede un forno ventilato, la friggitrice ad aria è inutile.


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È quello che dico io, visto che trombo poco quando lo faccio, che almeno non sia una bambola gonfiabile.
> E uguale per il fritto, visto che ne mangio pochissimo, quando lo mamgio voglio che sia a base di olio usato e strausato!


olio usato e riusato non è mai stato il nostro forte , racconto mia madre quando lo faceva  dava sempre il primo  a mio padre  , a me e mio fratello diceva  tanto voi siete giovani per le spizzicava ma gli rimaneva sempre l'ultimo


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se si possiede un forno ventilato, la friggitrice ad aria è inutile.


dimmi vera   cosa e come lo fai , noi ce lo abbiamo


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Chi ce l’ha come si trova? La mia metà spinge per farmela ordinare…ma io non ho il coraggio.


Dicono che sia più come un forno ultrarapido che non una friggitrice nel vero senso...


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmi vera   cosa e come lo fai , noi ce lo abbiamo


Scusa, Olo, ho letto solo ora. Come faccio cosa?


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Dicembre 2021)

Fa schifo. 
Frigge solo roba prefritta..patatine, nuggets...
Tanto vale metterli in forno


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2021)

Con il forno ventilato che sostituisce  fare il fritto a vapore.


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Con il forno ventilato che sostituisce  fare il fritto a vapore.


Niente sostituisce il fritto. Quello che volevo dire è che il risultato che da la friggitrice ad aria è lo stesso che ti dà un forno ventilato. A mio parere, molto, molto meglio il forno ventilato.


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2021)

Ecco ora sei più che chiara ,ho mangiato le patatine sia al forno e sia con la friggitrice ad aria e mi sembrano eguali ,hanno adoperato quelle congelate ,se le abbiamo fresche sempre fritte con l'olio di arachidi


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2021)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fa schifo.
> Frigge solo roba prefritta..patatine, nuggets...
> Tanto vale metterli in forno


Beh, no, non cuoce solo roba prefritta. Puoi tranquillamente cuocere un pollo, patate fresche. Il punto è che il risultato è quello che otterresti con un comune forno ventilato. Diciamo che è consigliato a chi non possiede un forno.


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2021)

Questo lo avevo capito ed è nlo stesso consiglio che gli ho dato ,ma mi ha fatto presente che è un regalo ricevuto dalla sua migliore amica quindi lo ha provato ma credo che lo userà molto poco


----------



## feather (8 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Niente sostituisce il fritto. Quello che volevo dire è che il risultato che da la friggitrice ad aria è lo stesso che ti dà un forno ventilato. A mio parere, molto, molto meglio il forno ventilato.


Ma voi la corrente non la pagate?
Un forno ventilato solitamente è grandino, se devo "friggere" due patatine non vado di sicuro ad accendere 2 KW di forno, ma la friggitrice ad aria piccolina


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma voi la corrente non la pagate?
> Un forno ventilato solitamente è grandino, se devo "friggere" due patatine non vado di sicuro ad accendere 2 KW di forno, ma la friggitrice ad aria piccolina


Definisci 2 patatine.
Io mangio per tre


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma voi la corrente non la pagate?
> Un forno ventilato solitamente è grandino, se devo "friggere" due patatine non vado di sicuro ad accendere 2 KW di forno, ma la friggitrice ad aria piccolina


Ma il forno lo accendi per l'arrosto, il pesce,  che ne so... Un tegame di patate su un piano, il resto per l'altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma voi la corrente non la pagate?
> Un forno ventilato solitamente è grandino, se devo "friggere" due patatine non vado di sicuro ad accendere 2 KW di forno, ma la friggitrice ad aria piccolina


Due patatine sarebbero in peso? 5 kg?


----------



## MariLea (18 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, no, non cuoce solo roba prefritta. Puoi tranquillamente cuocere un pollo, patate fresche. Il punto è che il risultato è quello che otterresti con un comune forno ventilato. Diciamo che è consigliato a chi non possiede un forno.


Io li ho entrambi, ma uso più la friggitrice per i tempi veloci,
ad es: 
in 6/8 min son pronti gli stuzzichini in pasta sfoglia 
in 15 min i peperoni son pronti da spellare e le patate fresche da condire con olio, sale e spezie (croccantissime e leggere).
Il forno tradizionale solo per uso statico (non tutte le ricette si possono fare col ventilato) o per grandissime quantità...
Tempura e pastelle  in padella con tantissimo olio di arachidi.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Chi ce l’ha come si trova? La mia metà spinge per farmela ordinare…ma io non ho il coraggio.


si chiama friggitrice ad aria ma in realtà è un mini forno ventilato, ha di bello che se devi fare piccole porzioni scalda più in fretta del forno "normale"


----------



## Warlock (7 Gennaio 2022)

Santa Subito, per Natale, si è fatta regalare la friggitrice ad aria sponsorizzata da Cracco. Molto potente, la usiamo anche per fare l'arrosto o l'agnello con le patate. A parte il risparmio rispetto al forno, quando cuoce tipo l'arrosto, crea una patina croccante in superficie lascando morbida la carne. L'unica pietanza venuta male sono stati i totani fritti, appena si raffreddavano sembrava di masticare gomma. Per il fritto di pesce usiamo quindi la friggitrice normale.


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Santa Subito, per Natale, si è fatta regalare la friggitrice ad aria sponsorizzata da Cracco. Molto potente, la usiamo anche per fare l'arrosto o l'agnello con le patate. A parte il risparmio rispetto al forno, quando cuoce tipo l'arrosto, crea una patina croccante in superficie lascando morbida la carne. L'unica pietanza venuta male sono stati i totani fritti, appena si raffreddavano sembrava di masticare gomma. Per il fritto di pesce usiamo quindi la friggitrice normale.


lo credo i totani sono sempre duri , dell'arrosto mi suona nuova , lo chiedo 
mangiate patate fritte   erano congelate  , buone ma lo sarebbero state anche cotte al forno


----------

